# Alsation Prices and dog food, equipment, care prices?



## Pyro (Dec 18, 2008)

Having grown up loving my grandads Alsation, Nikki (R.I.P big fella), I have always wanted one for my own. Obviously, being 18ish and living at home with mum and her boyfriend who is asthmatic, and not a lover of dogs, and being broke, I can not yet get it. However within a couple of years I will hopefully, unless I spent all my money on snakes, have a rented place and can do whut I like : victory:

I have looked into it online but do not know exactly what I would need for a beasty dog like an Alsation apart from a bed, plenty of stuff to chew on, leads, etc. My main concern is what I need and how much it will all cost, because that way once I start working I can also start saving up for one. I do not yet know if I want a male of female, but I know I definately want a tan/black Alsation with 'normal' length fur (not really long fur) like Nikki was. 

If it is a girl she will be Roxy, and if it is a boy I have not decided yet.

I would get him/her as a puppy, how much ££ am I looking at for that?
I know your meant to insure a pet like this right, how much ££ again?
Roughly how much would a decent diet cost me every week or whatever?
What equipment exactly will I need and how much will it cost all together?



Sorry about the number of questions lol, *please can a experienced Alsation keeper who knows their stuff give me a detailed reply*. Dont bother giving me one liners if you dont know what your chattin :bash:


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

You will easxily spend £600 buying a dog from hip scored and haemopphilia tested healthy proven parents.

Then £100 on initial veterinary care - vaccines, worming, chipping etc

Bed, leads, toys - about £150 again because a crate is a wise investment

Puppy classes - again maybe about £70

Food probably a tenner a week

Insurance about £20 a months

It is the initial out lay that is the hard part, but you must pay insurance or have some emergency fund for just in cases

I had a fabulous GSD


----------



## dragons jen (Aug 31, 2008)

My friend breeds them. I think they go for £600-650. She chips all her puppies before they leave her. They are beautiful dogs, big and square, not these little slope back ones you see so many of. All her dogs are hip scored, eye tested and heamophilia clear. They are long coated though.
Har web site is www.albesa.co.uk if you want a look.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I've just looked at that website and it broke my heart!!

My GSD, who I lost over 10 years ago was long hair black and tan and he looks so much like what your friend is breeding, it's made me cry!!

Hope you're happy!! :lol2:

BTW I've bookmarked your friend's site because if the day ever arrives that it is right for us to get another dog (has to be right for the dog!!) we'll be looking at her site for a puppy!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Pyro said:


> .
> 
> I would get him/her as a puppy, how much ££ am I looking at for that?


Depends on breeder to breeder. But generally £450-£800


> I know your meant to insure a pet like this right, how much ££ again?


Insurance is a good idea as these dogs are menaces!! Take a look around and see what will suit you though, have a look at argos, tesco, sainsburys and more than inurance, be prepared to pay £20 per month or maybe more though for a pedigree dog.


> Roughly how much would a decent diet cost me every week or whatever?


Depends what you class a "decent diet". To be fair, it is VERY difficult to get a "decent" dry food as thing like bakers, pedigree, chudleys etc are full of corn, rice and veggies. Most of wich are not good for the dog. Take a look at these: BARF Diet - Healthy & Natural Raw Food For Dogs & Cats, Pet Health Care Food & Nutrition Products Supply Online , So you are interested in feeding raw ... - Raw Food Diet Forum , The Many Myths of Raw Feeding . The raw diet diet will cost (depending on where you get the food) Free-£15 per week. 



> What equipment exactly will I need and how much will it cost all together?


Bed, grooming supplies, 2x collars, 2x leash, training leash, crate (I will add here, dont be cheated into buying a crate the right size for the pup, by the full size one to suit when s/he is older and just block it off and move the board to cater for the size of the dog otherwise you will spend £100+ on crates you cant even use), toys, car belt (optional), food bin (a STRONG food bin! :lol2 or freezer for raw, x4 heavy crock bowls, puppy pen (optional, but useful when you are outside and cant be watching the pup every second) umm, thats all I can think of for now. BUt thats the basics. Just take into account the dog will need shots, on going vet bills, neutering etc.
I aint experienced with the breed specificly but spent alot of time researching them and I am experienced with dogs : victory:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I was looking on breeders sites yesterday and all the GSD seem to have really sloping backs and their rear legs look like they are at an odd angle, is that the breed standard?


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

SiUK said:


> I was looking on breeders sites yesterday and all the GSD seem to have really sloping backs and their rear legs look like they are at an odd angle, is that the breed standard?


 
I don't know what websites you have been looking on, but they are probably stood in show stance. 

Will answer the Op when I get back from school run.


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

SiUK said:


> I was looking on breeders sites yesterday and all the GSD seem to have really sloping backs and their rear legs look like they are at an odd angle, is that the breed standard?


these days yes it seems to be i was at a gsd show just before christmas and there was one bitch there and i've never seen a gsd that's back was as sloped and she just didn't look good at all but the judge's seemed to like her:devil:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Pyro said:


> I would get him/her as a puppy, how much ££ am I looking at for that?


I got my GSD from an accredited KC breeder, with hip scored parents and haem. tested for, dad was best of breed for his age group as a pup and went on to do well in his adult trials, and placed nicely last year - mum was a family dog but with a good background - for £400 - I saw adverts from anywhere from £100 (non KC reg) to £800 (well known kennels with long lists of champion names)

You ideally want to go for a KC registered, hip scored and eye tested set of parents. See the parents and check temperement.

You can use the KC puppy register to look for breeders and talk to them well in advance of litters, the KC registered name is German Shepherd Dog - not Alsation anymore.



> I know your meant to insure a pet like this right, how much ££ again?


I only looked at insurance with the Kennel Club which worked out around £25 a month. I know that loads of places offer insurance now, but with a big dog that has a potential for several breed related problems later in life it's worth reading the policy thoroughly and ensuring that it covers the important things.



> Roughly how much would a decent diet cost me every week or whatever?


I use James Wellbeloved, it's quite expensive. It's what the breeder used as a puppy. As an adult I used a less superior brand and she had some skin problems, itching and irritation. She's now on a sensitive diet formulated specially for german shepherds, they can have skin problems and do have sensitive digestive systems. I'm not sure exactly how much it would cost retail as I have a wholesale account. I think I would be spending around £8 a week on food at retail.



> What equipment exactly will I need and how much will it cost all together?


As much or as little as you want really! 

A collar, with a name tag - £5-£15
Leads/Harness - £5-10
Dog Bed - £5-10
Toys - as much as you want to spend really!
Clicker if you want to clicker train - £5

If you use a car, you'll probably want a dog guard, ours cost £80 but it was a specialist one to fit the car from the dealer, you can get them from £10 but with a strong dog you want a sturdy one. I didn't crate train mine so never bought a crate, and never needed a pen but if you don't have a secure dogproof room to leave them in when you go out (even if it's just for half hour) that might be a consideration.

Then you want to add
Training lessons - usually £5-10 a session, training and socialisation is REALLY important especially with a large breed with such intelligence. Puppy classes here last 6 sessions, then you have 10 sessions of basic training, and 10 sessions of advanced training.
Jabs - My jabs cost £60 for the first set, then it's £25 a year booster.
Microchip - I got mine done for £10 I think with the first jabs.

If you don't want to breed you will also want to add spaying/neutering which I think is anywhere between £50-100.

The cost of buying & maintaining a german shepherd = Expensive
The value of having a GSD as your companion = Priceless

Mine is worth every penny - but they are a big breed and a fair amount of work so it's good to research so much in advance 

And the obligatory pics.. (sorry!!)


----------



## dragons jen (Aug 31, 2008)

Sorry Feorag :blush:. Did you read Storms page? That would have you roaring your eyes out.

Her dogs are really beautiful and all spoilt to bits. Before she moved most of them, she has 13 including the retired and family pets, lived inside as she had a big 4-bed house, huge kitchen, but now they have a smaller house she has a big kennel block with heating (it's warmer in her kennels than her house) and they take it in turns to be in the house. I really would recommend her to anyone looking for a GSD, not just because she's my friend, but because she's not in it for the money, just the genuine love of the breed. And (siUK) hers don't have sloping backs!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

That website was lovely and what stunning dogs your friend has:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:

My friend breeds GSD and when they are in a show stance they look like their backs slope but when you actually see them stood normally they dont slope at all.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

It's just about leg position really, in the last pic I posted Skye has a slightly sloping back because of the way she's standing (plus it was on a slope), but most GSDs if standing evenly, walking or running, don't have noticeabley sloping backs - but it is the breed standard to display them in such a way, and like anything some people take it to extremes.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

dragons jen said:


> Sorry Feorag :blush:. Did you read Storms page? That would have you roaring your eyes out.
> 
> Her dogs are really beautiful and all spoilt to bits. Before she moved most of them, she has 13 including the retired and family pets, lived inside as she had a big 4-bed house, huge kitchen, but now they have a smaller house she has a big kennel block with heating (it's warmer in her kennels than her house) and they take it in turns to be in the house. I really would recommend her to anyone looking for a GSD, not just because she's my friend, but because she's not in it for the money, just the genuine love of the breed. And (siUK) hers don't have sloping backs!


I could be wrong of course, but I think as she is breeding long hairs and you can't show long hairs, then the strict breeding standard for show, which seem to require the back sloping to an extreme will not be her priority.

Having said that you seldom ever see any dog standing in the position you would place it in if you were in a showring. The GSD has to stand in that fashion, with one leg under the body, which will cause the back to drop somewhat, in the same manner that other breeds have to stand "4 square" with their hind legs slightly extended. In the general scheme of things when playing and standing, dogs tend not to stand like that.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Also remember there are usually allot of GSD's in normal rescues and in breed rescues looking for homes.

*Aras*
Mrs C Browne, Bedfordshire. Tel: 01234 352271
www.arasrescue.co.uk

*German Shepherd Rescue*
Jayne Shenstone, Auchterarder, Perth
Tel: 01764 664894 Fax: 01764 664909 Email: [email protected] 
www.germanshepherdrescue.co.uk 

*German Shepherd Dog Welfare Fund*
Mrs D Lidlow - Secretary, Grays, Essex. Tel: 01375 840251
Mrs J Harrison, SW Essex. Tel: 01375 405589

*G.S.D. 2000 Rescue and Re-home*
Green Moor, Holsworthy Beacon, Devon, EX22 7ND
Tel: 01626 879086 Email: [email protected]

*Lancashire German Shepherd Rescue*
Ted Kewley, Preston, Lancs. Tel: 07754 156189 or 01772 633860
Janice Hill, Preston, Lancs. Tel: 07742 277304
[email protected] 

*Maggie's Pet Rescue*
Pitsea, Essex. Tel: 01268 559811. Email: [email protected]

*Northern German Shepherd Dog Welfare*
Mr & Mrs C J & I Bull, Stamford Bridge, York. Tel: 01759 371531
Mr Mrs & Miss Jones, Driffield, East Yorkshire. Tel: 01964 542558

*Second Chances German Shepherd Rescue*
Carol Tritschler, Secretary,
Caris, Shore Road, Cove, By Helensburgh, G84 0NP
Tel: 01436 842042 or 01368 864550
Email: [email protected] www.second-chances.com

*Vigil - German Shepherd Dog Rescue*
Mrs Garnham, Surrey & SW London. Tel: 020 8546 4943
Email: [email protected]
Mrs J Parker, Guildford, Surrey. Tel: 01483 503205
Mrs S Gibbons, Haywards Heath, West Sussex. Tel: 01444 453302
Mr R Schmidt, Teddington, Middx Tel: 0208 940 4253
Email: [email protected]
Ms K Shields, Buckley, Surrey, Tel: 07739 707727
Email:[email protected]

Vigil have a GSD forum, so it might be an idea for you to join : )


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

and www.biggsd.com : victory:


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

feorag said:


> Having said that you seldom ever see any dog standing in the position you would place it in if you were in a showring.


GSD will often stand at rest in the one leg back position .... it must be comfortable


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

My GSD did on occasions, just as my Afghans stood "4 square" on occasions, but never quite in as exaggerated a pose as I would put them in if I was showing them. That was my point. : victory:


----------



## dragons jen (Aug 31, 2008)

Your right Feorag, long coated aren't recognised in the show ring. Most show breeders call them woolies and look down their noses! She breeds for pet or working homes, brains and temperament.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

My Leo was one of only 2 long coats in a litter of 11 that my neighbour had when I lived in Hampshire. She got 9 bitches and 2 dogs! They were born in October so she advertised them in November and sold all the bitches, but no-one came for a dog puppy. She was keeping Leo's brother to run on for a show pup, but didn't want to advertise him again because then it was the run-up to Christmas. My Afghan Hound bitch was put to sleep in mid-December, but my dog-hating ex-husband wouldn't agree to me getting another dog (I think he was under the misguided apprehension that as each of my dogs died they wouldn't be replaced and we'd end up with none - how little he knew me!) So I told Steph to hang onto the boy, because I was determined to get him and I did! I loved him to bitses, I so did!! His father was a pure black of German breeding, but very similar to your friend's long hair black.

Here he is - can you see a similarity?


----------



## dragons jen (Aug 31, 2008)

He's a beauty.
My friends black boy, Shaddow, is getting on a bit now, must be 8 or 9, but he's always been a superb boy, lovely shape, nice and compact with great bone, he's also got the most amazing temperament.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

with dog insurance, check what happens as the dog ages, some companys are really cheep for the first few years, then the cost of cover goes through the roof!

next time i`m just going to have a `vets fees only cover` i dont need holiday cover, or boarding for hospital stays etc, so i wont be paying for it!


----------



## Pyro (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow thanks for all the replies - took me ages to read through this I didnt expect so many!!

That price (for the dog) is about what I expected, and the initial investments are slightly higher than I thought since I didnt consider car grates, a dog crate, etc. As for diet I will look into it more nearer the time, as for insurance, since prices for insurance are bound to change over time.


Can I also be cheeky and ask - Rottweilers, is it the same costs roughly?
Considering getting both, but not yet sure which dog I will get first.

Preferably I would get them close together or at the same time though so they are around same age.


----------



## thetomahawkkid58 (Jan 7, 2009)

*a picture of our shepherd diesil*


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

diesel is beautiful :2thumb:
pyro have you ever had a dog? sheps and rotties are powerful breeds and you need to keep on top of them. i certainly wouldnt advice getting 2 at the same time. get one well trained first before getting another. if you have 2 at 1 time how will you cope with training classed? mine has just hit 7 months and is a handful (and shes a well behaved one), i'd never cope with 2, i couldn't give them the attention they need.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

My friend who breeds GSD wont ever sell 2 pups to the same home at the same time as instead of looking to you they look to each other. It is twice as hard to housetrain and train when you have 2 pups together. Maybe get 1 then after 6 months add another. Ive had 2 pups together and its very hardwork


----------



## Pyro (Dec 18, 2008)

basky said:


> diesel is beautiful :2thumb:
> pyro have you ever had a dog? sheps and rotties are powerful breeds and you need to keep on top of them. i certainly wouldnt advice getting 2 at the same time. get one well trained first before getting another. if you have 2 at 1 time how will you cope with training classed? mine has just hit 7 months and is a handful (and shes a well behaved one), i'd never cope with 2, i couldn't give them the attention they need.


 
Thanks for the tip on 2 pups guess I will get them one at a time then, in which case I will get the GSD first for sure. I have never had my own dog because I am not allowed lviing at home but I used to like my grandads Alsation and see it as often as I could, and now see his Lurcher (grey hound x mountain ridgeback) sometimes. I spend most of my time at my girlfriends and she has a great dane, who I have walked etc. I am strong enough to handle a big great dane who likes to pull when walking him, so I guess im strong enough to handle a GSD.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Pyro said:


> Having grown up loving my grandads Alsation, Nikki (R.I.P big fella), I have always wanted one for my own. Obviously, being 18ish and living at home with mum and her boyfriend who is asthmatic, and not a lover of dogs, and being broke, I can not yet get it. However within a couple of years I will hopefully, unless I spent all my money on snakes, have a rented place and can do whut I like : victory:
> 
> I have looked into it online but do not know exactly what I would need for a beasty dog like an Alsation apart from a bed, plenty of stuff to chew on, leads, etc. My main concern is what I need and how much it will all cost, because that way once I start working I can also start saving up for one. I do not yet know if I want a male of female, but I know I definately want a tan/black Alsation with 'normal' length fur (not really long fur) like Nikki was.
> 
> ...


 I would like to point out that there is no such breed as an 'Alsation'. There used to be a breed called 'Alsatian' but for the last 30 years ish it's been called the German Shpeherd dog.
As for prices, well as little as £50 up to £1500. Ideally you'll find one from a breeder who has tested the parents for hip displaysia, elbow displaysia, epilepsy and leukaemia. All diseases which they suffer from and are hereditary. Then of course there is pancreatitis and anal fununculitis which again are common. There are zillions of nice German shepherd dogs in rescue kennels all over the country. Why not go for one of those which come all ready house/car/lead trained and oh so greatful for a 2nd chance.
Sadly, if you have a rented place, you cannot do as you like as most landlords will not allow dogs. Then, what will happen to the dog while you are out at work all day and it gets destructive? These are a large German working type dog which needs lots of proper exersize every day and mental stimulation.
What is a 'beasty' dog?
You need to cost about £20 a week for a decent diet, plus over £100 for the neutering and another £20 for the microchip and then around £45 for the puppy jabs and about £35 a year for the booster and another £10 a month for insurance. Then save as much as you can to reimburse the landlord for all the damage the dog did to his property. Shepherd need to be with humans or other dogs. They are so bonded to their human pack leader that they suffer terribly if left alone all day, which sadly, is why so many of them end up in rescue.
I used to foster a lovely dog who was a menace. He had to be physically with me 24/7. I couldn't go out shopping without him leaping the hedge and running down the road after my car. He was eventually rehomed to a paraplegic adult woman where he now spends his whole life with his head glued to her knee and who gets him to run beside her powered wheelchair a couple of times a day for exersize.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

linda.t said:


> these days yes it seems to be i was at a gsd show just before christmas and there was one bitch there and i've never seen a gsd that's back was as sloped and she just didn't look good at all but the judge's seemed to like her:devil:


 It's a shame. My back curves too (I have a curvature) and I can tell you that it is flipping painful. They never used to look like this.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Pyro said:


> Thanks for the tip on 2 pups guess I will get them one at a time then, in which case I will get the GSD first for sure. I have never had my own dog because I am not allowed lviing at home but I used to like my grandads Alsation and see it as often as I could, and now see his Lurcher (grey hound x mountain ridgeback) sometimes. I spend most of my time at my girlfriends and she has a great dane, who I have walked etc. I am strong enough to handle a big great dane who likes to pull when walking him, so I guess im strong enough to handle a GSD.


 Hmmmm. You shouldn't need strength to have a well behaved dog. I have a really big dog, 65kg of rottie X newfoundland. I am a very little 8 stone elderly woman with no strength in her back. Not one of my dogs would dream of pulling me. It's plain bad manners. Learn all you can about training before you get one of the large German breeds. I think it takes a certain sort of person to be a good GSD or Rottie owner. Sadly too many people want them as status symbols or a case of "look at me, I've got a big fierce dog". Those kinds of people make the worst kind of owners.


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

I have both a GSD and a rottie. As you have already had some fantastic advice on costs i will say that both these breeds do require a lot of exercise and if not mentally stimulated can get some rather unlikeable habits, including licking and chewing at themselves (causing sores and calluses), destroying furniture and doors and whatever they can sink their teeth into and howling, to name just 3.
If your going to be working more than part time, i wouldnt advise getting either of these breeds. 
Both breeds are loyal to a fault and are great life companions but they do need a stable pack leader (owner), who will make sure they never get ahead of themselves and try for dominance , thats when accidents happen.


----------



## Pyro (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for the tips yet again. I must insist I do not want them as a status symbol I want them as a pet and friend. Rottweiler has only recently been a want of mine since I met someone elses and realised how cool they are, but I have always wanted a german shepard for the last decade or more. I will be able to provide it with a good home and 'pack leader' (me), or I wouldnt buy it, which is why I am not buying it til I live alone etc.

If your trying to imply I should start with a smaller species of dog, thats a no go for me im afriad. I am not a huge fan of small dogs in general, prefer my reptiles, but a few species of larger dogs I really do like and would consider keeping (mainly GSD). I can honestly never see myself with anything like a terrier I am not saying theres anything wrong with these they are just not for me. I will defo start with a German Shepherd


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

OMG who put the stud links up!!!!! Thoses puppies are awesome. OMG i really want a black one now. Argh these threads are bad for my bank lmao.
Athravan was that the dog in the back of the car when u dropped the APH off to me and Mark?


----------

